# Cold new potatoes



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I usually have 25g rice with my chicken/fish and salad at lunchtime. I usually avoid potatoes as I was told by a nutritionist that the composition of them changed once they had been cooked and they didn't digest so well if you re-heated and ate them. Yesterday I overdid the new potatoes at lunchtine and didn't want to waste them so put them cold into my lunchbox with chicken and olive oil.

My question is, durrr finally, is it okay to eat them cold? so not to change the compostition by re-heating them? I ask cos it was a nice change from rice/quinoa etc. Wouldn't mind doing it again but not if it would ruin my eating plan, and as I'm trying my best to lose the weight and eat clean as poss I don't want to sabotage anything.

Thanks for any answers.


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

jus eat em lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

I've got no clue, I'd risk it and heat them up if I felt like it. As long as they didn't change into chocolate ...... Oh wait, I'd definitely eat them then! lol xx


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Just heat them up.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Flubs said:


> I usually have 25g rice with my chicken/fish and salad at lunchtime. I usually avoid potatoes as I was told by a nutritionist that the composition of them changed once they had been cooked and they didn't digest so well if you re-heated and ate them. Yesterday I overdid the new potatoes at lunchtine and didn't want to waste them so put them cold into my lunchbox with chicken and olive oil.
> 
> My question is, durrr finally, is it okay to eat them cold? so not to change the compostition by re-heating them? I ask cos it was a nice change from rice/quinoa etc. Wouldn't mind doing it again but not if it would ruin my eating plan, and as I'm trying my best to lose the weight and eat clean as poss I don't want to sabotage anything.
> 
> Thanks for any answers.


Now obviously you don't know the answer otherwise you wouldn't be asking (either do I btw). But if you had to take an educated guess, do you honestly think it'd make the slightest bit of 'real world' difference whether they are hot, cold or reheated?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

What about mashing them? :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you for answering Exilejoe#75, but this is a serious question and I don't want to eat them if I have my thoughts wrong on this. I can't ask the person who told me this cos I'm not in contact with them anymore. I really would like to know if the compostion is changed even if I leave them cold. If anyone knows I would appreciate an answer? If noone knows then I will just take 'em out of the equation and just lust after them instead of eating them, lol.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

You should be ok as long as you don't eat them raw lol


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

You are obviously eating a very small amount, i really doubt you are going to make any difference in either heating them up or eating cold. I quite like cold new pots, but at the same time i can appreciate you like them hot...


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Cold cooked potatos are vile but it won't make any difference to their chemicla structure whether reheated or not, it's a potato, pretty basic combination of starch and water mainly.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I sometimes take a tin of new potatoes to work if i cant be ar55ed cooking the rice, they have been cooked before tinned obviously and like you say it makes a nice change, its not going to kill you or make you fat.

btw 25g of rice is a very low carb source even if cutting, i usually take in 85g of brown rice with fish or venison


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Now obviously you don't know the answer otherwise you wouldn't be asking (either do I btw). But if you had to take an educated guess, do you honestly think it'd make the slightest bit of 'real world' difference whether they are hot, cold or reheated?


Okay, sorry, I was just asking as I was eating my lunch, the thought popped into my head and it made me hesitate. My first ever question bombed, doh:blush:

Thank you reading and anwering everyone.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Flubs said:


> Okay, sorry, I was just asking as I was eating my lunch, the thought popped into my head and it made me hesitate. My first ever question bombed, doh:blush:
> 
> Thank you reading and anwering everyone.


No need to apologise. It's only human nature to over think thinks you're passionate about... there may even be some truth in what you say, but even if there is I can't see it making the slightest difference unless you're really pushing the boundaries regarding diet.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

It's fine mate  eat them cold or hot!

AFAIK - a certain starch molecule converts when they cool, which makes cold potato's slower to digest BUT I was told this isn't bad as they still do digest (you don't crap out a whole potato lol) but they just take longer = e.g. keeping you fuller for longer


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Flubs said:


> I usually have 25g rice with my chicken/fish and salad at lunchtime. I usually avoid potatoes as I was told by a nutritionist that the composition of them changed once they had been cooked and they didn't digest so well if you re-heated and ate them. Yesterday I overdid the new potatoes at lunchtine and didn't want to waste them so put them cold into my lunchbox with chicken and olive oil.
> 
> My question is, durrr finally, is it okay to eat them cold? so not to change the compostition by re-heating them? I ask cos it was a nice change from rice/quinoa etc. Wouldn't mind doing it again but not if it would ruin my eating plan, and as I'm trying my best to lose the weight and eat clean as poss I don't want to sabotage anything.
> 
> Thanks for any answers.


What your nutritionist is talking about is actually quite interesting (to a nutrition nerd like me anyway) - when potatoes are cooked then allowed to cool, a fair portion of the starch rebonds into something called 'type 3 resistant starch'. This starch is one that the body doesn't have an enzyme to break down into simple sugars, so the starch passes through the small intestine similarly to soluble fibre.

At this point intestinal bacteria is able to digest some of it, and a portion of the calorie content is absorbed here (finally ebcoming available as energy) as a fat called butyric acid. This butyric acid when reabsorbed has a very beneficial effect upon the endothelial lining of the intestine. Part of the butyric acid remains here absorbed into the cells of the intestine.

Throughout the process of the digestion of this and other resistant starchs there's a good degree of appetite suppression and improved blood sugar control... basically the stuff acts very similarly to fibre.

So in answer, yes cold potatoes actually offer more health benefit than eating them still warm, especially as the rate of formation of resistant starch is considerable (about 30-40% of the carbs iirc). Resistant starch occurs in beans and a few other foods too but potatoes are the main one as far as I'm aware.

Google 'RS3 Resistant starch' and you should find more info.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> What your nutritionist is talking about is actually quite interesting (to a nutrition nerd like me anyway) - when potatoes are cooked then allowed to cool, a fair portion of the starch rebonds into something called 'type 3 resistant starch'. This starch is one that the body doesn't have an enzyme to break down into simple sugars, so the starch passes through the small intestine similarly to soluble fibre.
> 
> At this point intestinal bacteria is able to digest some of it, and a portion of the calorie content is absorbed here (finally ebcoming available as energy) as a fat called butyric acid. This butyric acid when reabsorbed has a very beneficial effect upon the endothelial lining of the intestine. Part of the butyric acid remains here absorbed into the cells of the intestine.
> 
> ...


Your one clever fcuker lol, as for my opinion on the subject - the person who posted about there being any 'real world' differences would be how I would think of it, in the reality there will be no noticeable differences apart from the (important imo) matter of eating something mingin and cold as opposed to hot and tasty !!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dtlv74 - Thank you so much for that answer. Great! and I will google what you said. I appreciate you taking the time to give me this info.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> there will be no noticeable differences apart from the (important imo) matter of eating something mingin and cold as opposed to hot and tasty !!!


I like cold new potatoes, with olive oil, balsamic, salt and peppa...mmmmmmm.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Your one clever fcuker lol, as for my opinion on the subject - the person who posted about there being any 'real world' differences would be how I would think of it, in the reality there will be no noticeable differences apart from the (important imo) matter of eating something mingin and cold as opposed to hot and tasty !!!


yeah, real world difference is always debatable... mostly I think for a one off meal, not much happening, and also not much just with one isolated thing... mor about a range of things in combination - intestinal health and nutrient absorption being a complex web of factors, and certainly not solely about what temperature you eat your potatoes!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Flubs said:


> I like cold new potatoes, with olive oil, balsamic, salt and peppa...mmmmmmm.


Try pesto, well nice :thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Flubs said:


> I like cold new potatoes, with olive oil, balsamic, salt and peppa...mmmmmmm.





2004mark said:


> Try pesto, well nice :thumbup1:


Yes and yes!!! Both tasty


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> What your nutritionist is talking about is actually quite interesting (to a nutrition nerd like me anyway) - when potatoes are cooked then allowed to cool, a fair portion of the starch rebonds into something called 'type 3 resistant starch'. This starch is one that the body doesn't have an enzyme to break down into simple sugars, so the starch passes through the small intestine similarly to soluble fibre.
> 
> At this point intestinal bacteria is able to digest some of it, and a portion of the calorie content is absorbed here (finally ebcoming available as energy) as a fat called butyric acid. This butyric acid when reabsorbed has a very beneficial effect upon the endothelial lining of the intestine. Part of the butyric acid remains here absorbed into the cells of the intestine.
> 
> ...


Great info! So what about if he re-heats them, as planned? Does the rebonded starch unbond or change in any way or does it remain as when initially cooked and cooled? xx


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dtlv74 said:


> yeah, real world difference is always debatable... mostly I think for a one off meal, not much happening, and also not much just with one isolated thing... *mor about a range of things in combination *- intestinal health and nutrient absorption being a complex web of factors, and certainly not solely about what temperature you eat your potatoes!


The bit in bold is where I try to concentrate my focus, I don't think there is any point making life more complex than it is by worrying about the finer points, unless of course you feel you're diet as a whole is consistently as spot on as you think it can be. Not that I'm dismiss any science behind nutrition, find it quite interesting tbh.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> Great info! So what about if he re-heats them, as planned? Does the rebonded starch unbond or change in any way or does it remain as when initially cooked and cooled? xx


I'm not going to re-heat them, I was just wondering if the change in the potato structure (I feel such a dork saying that, lol), would be bad if I ate them cold, but as it is I can munch away quite happily so that is good news, and I will put 'em on the agenda once a week for a change, and...errrm...errrmm...I'm a gal, not one dangly bit in sight, unless you count my buttocks which are a work in progress to bring them up from the back of knees to where they should be! :laugh: errr..well, they're not that bad, but, but...hahaha.

Great question though, I find food things interesting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

ooops sorry lol! Hard to tell on here, especially as lots of guys have womens pics lol. Sensible question, as you'd heard about it before. xx


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

Try sweet potato! I have a sweet pot wedges several times a week, stick em in a tray add a little oil and some cajun spices and cook till soft, so nice!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> Great info! So what about if he re-heats them, as planned? Does the rebonded starch unbond or change in any way or does it remain as when initially cooked and cooled? xx


I'll be honest in that I'm in guesswork territory here, but heat definitely affects the kind of bonding involved here and I'd say is most likely to break them down... the formation of the resistant starch occurs during the cooling, so I'd expect reheated would simply break the bonds down into more simple sugars again. As for whether cooling a second time would reform those resistant starches I don't know - is quite likely I'd think that with each heating the bonds would get simpler and simpler and would end up eventually more like a sugar than a starch at any temperature.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> ooops sorry lol! Hard to tell on here, especially as lots of guys have womens pics lol. Sensible question, as you'd heard about it before. xx


You know I get confused sometimes, especially with newer members who put up pics of females as their avatars... you aren't the only one who gets it wrong sometimes, lol!



Flubs said:


> and...errrm...errrmm...I'm a gal, not one dangly bit in sight, unless you count my buttocks which are a work in progress to bring them up from the back of knees to where they should be! :laugh: errr..well, they're not that bad, but, but...hahaha.
> 
> Great question though, I find food things interesting.


I was 99% sure you were a gal, but not 100% so am glad I now know for sure :lol: ... in my defence I have a lot of posts to read as a mod and it can get difficult to remember everyone one and everything, so please don't get mad!!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> yeah, real world difference is always debatable... mostly I think for a one off meal, not much happening, and also not much just with one isolated thing... mor about a range of things in combination - intestinal health and nutrient absorption being a complex web of factors, and certainly not solely about what temperature you eat your potatoes!


As a cook,i find the waxy new potato offers great thickening for soups and other stews if blended in.

In the cold state they are known to, if snacked on kill your appitite off significantly for limited consumption,due to the waxyness.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

biglbs said:


> As a cook,i find the waxy new potato offers great thickening for soups and other stews if blended in.
> 
> In the cold state they are known to, if snacked on kill your appitite off significantly for limited consumption,due to the waxyness.


That waxyness is the resistant starch... basically if you taste that texture then it's the RS3 starch that causes it!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Link I've just found on resistant starches - http://www.resistantstarch.com/ResistantStarch/About+RS/ . This is more readable than the studies I was going to post!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> You know I get confused sometimes, especially with newer members who put up pics of females as their avatars... you aren't the only one who gets it wrong sometimes, lol!
> 
> I was 99% sure you were a gal, but not 100% so am glad I now know for sure :lol: ... in my defence I have a lot of posts to read as a mod and it can get difficult to remember everyone one and everything, so please don't get mad!!!


It's all good. I don't mention I'm female anywhere as I don't want to be mashed, like the spuds! hee hee. Oh lawwwdy is there no end to my crap humour, errr nope! I prefer to stay under the radar and just do my training. No pics of me will grace my avi as I don't want the whole of ukm to run screaming into them there hills and launch themselves off the top in fear.:laugh:

Thank you everyone for reading and replying. It's all appreciated and I have my checklist, pesto, sweet potatoes, yum! great info and I thank you all.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> That waxyness is the resistant starch... basically if you taste that texture then it's the RS3 starch that causes it!


Cool and very effective it is too--now where is the evoo and balsamic?


----------

